# Spring Mill Pond Island Lake



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

Has anyone fished there lately? Or caught trout in it?

I was thinking of giving it a try, but don't know much about the probability or best approach.


----------



## johan (Jul 13, 2001)

I have caught a couple of small trout there earlier in the season. I have been told that the big ones spend the summer in the deep water were the spring comes in. I can't verify if that is true or not but there are usually a few scuba divers hanging around that you could ask. 

I went there Friday (for bass) and didn't even bother fishing. There were probably 500 peopple swimming and enjoying themselves. It gets pretty crowded, impossible to fish on the weekends.

johan


----------

